# Possible breeding ramd



## DJ Hardy (Jan 17, 2017)

He is a 2 years old registered St Croix and I have access to him for breeding but being new to raising sheep I don't really know what to look for in a ram.

Your honest opinion is what I want so feel free to voice it.

I also have the option to buy him.

Thanks
Dwight


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2017)

Handsome fella. I know nothing about sheep specifically. Perhaps some of our expert sheeple could help? @mysunwolf @Sheepshape @purplequeenvt @SheepGirl @Bossroo 

I would guess you could ask to see some pictures of ewes he's bred and the lambs born to see what kind/quality of lambs he produces...


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2017)

Just as an aside, you might consider putting at least a general location in your profile so folks know where you're at. Most/many times advice or help will be dependent on where you're geographically located.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 17, 2017)

He looks like a good example of a St. Croix to me. What breed are your ewes? What is your purpose in raising sheep?

Important things to look for in a breeding ram: conformation; parasite resistance and/or general hardiness; hoof health and pasterns; scrotal circumference, attachment, and shape; health and production of the dam (was he a single or multiple? did the dam ever have any health issues?). For us, we have also started looking for health testing to try and keep our flock relatively clean (OPP, Johnes, and CL being the main tests for sheep).

Hope this is a little helpful.


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 17, 2017)

Yea I should have added that.
Done now

Thanks


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 17, 2017)

Two St Croix Dropper cross and Two Katahdin

I'm retired and have a few acres that is not being used so I thought I would get some sheep.
Really enjoy messing with them and will sell off some of the lambs to help offset the cost.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 17, 2017)

Not sheep oriented BUT, he sure has some nice chest hair 

Agree with the things listed by mysunwolf  and add temperament.
He's quite attractive.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice looker.....great 'mane'...though I know nothing about the breed. Mysunwulf has nailed it, really....but here's what I do after first looking to see what the breed standards are regarding ear/face length, wool etc..Ask to see progeny (assuming he has some), looks at his teeth (assessing temperament is pretty easy when you are trying to look into the mouth of a hunk of muscle and attitude)....the teeth will confirm his age and you can make sure he has no under or over-bite. Make sure his legs are straight....no bow legs or knock knees. Look at the general state of his hooves. Testicles....should be large,firm,equal in size and no lumps or bumps. Make sure his body condition is good....feel the muscle across the spine from the end of the ribs down towards the tail. Ask to see any paperwork re blood tests done to exclude diseases.

Best advice really, though, is take someone experienced along with you and buy from a reputable source.

Love the lambs, by the way, so CLEAN......over here we have persistent mud in the winter and that lovely clean look is gone as soon as they venture outside.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 18, 2017)

I showed his picture to a friend who raises Katahdins (and had cattle before that).  Her first comment was he needs some food!  She said she would have to feel his spine to be sure, she was going by the hollow in his side.  Not something that would disqualify him as a breeding ram (you're buying him to breed, not to eat), but she said he should be reconditioned before breeding again if he's thin.

Her other comments were similar to those above:  First check the size of his testicles, there's a chart with sizes here: http://www.sheep101.info/201/ramrepro.html it has other good ram info too.

Second thing to check is his feet.  Can't see his shoulders under the hair, but shoulders don't mean as much as length of loin and shape of the rear legs.  Do a FAMACHA check.  She said he looked older than two.

Nothing I could add that she and the others haven't said - good luck!


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 18, 2017)

Since you are new to sheep,go to google to  look up the breed standard of perfection . Then take the advice that was already posted to personally inspect the ram. 


DJ Hardy said:


> Two St Croix Dropper cross and Two Katahdin
> 
> I'm retired and have a few acres that is not being used so I thought I would get some sheep.
> Really enjoy messing with them and will sell off some of the lambs to help offset the cost.


Since you want to sell the lambs, most buyers will want to buy for lamb chops, so breeding your ewes to a St. Croix ram will be going backwards for meat production. A Dorper    ,Katahdin, or Suffolk ( google each for breed standards ) ram would be your best choice.


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.

He is a little thin but not bad. He was taken away from the ewes three days before they took the picture and spent two of them pacing. He settled down and is doing well. The owner only lives about a mile from me if I decide to use him.

He bred 9 ewes back in July and all of them twined except two that had triplets.

Anyway undecided right now. I don't intend to bred my ewes until October or November so I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi @DJ Hardy where in east Texas are you? I am outside of Lindale, just north of Tyler. I have 5 Dorper/Katahdin cross ewes and a Dorper ram. Are you borrowing this ram so you don't have to buy one? And welcome to the forum!


----------

